# American Girl Dolls



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

http://www.afa.net/petitions/issuedetail.asp?id=154

The religious right are emailing, but I think the American Girl company needs to hear from *everyone*, especially those who support gay rights and prochoice freedoms.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I just e-mailed. I hope they get more supportive e-mails than non supportive ones! I am thrilled that they have joined up with Girls inc. The petition you posted is appalling.







:


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I think the same organization started some similar bs a few years ago regarding the girlscouts. Apparently, NOW or NARAL (can't remember which) had supported the girlscouts' cookie effort, and the GS were putting the logo on posters. The fundies called for a boycott of girlscout cookies. Well, their little boycott failed miserably, because the girlscouts sold a record number of cookies that year.

Perhaps there are threads archived here about it, but I don't have time to look right now.

My niece loves American Girl dolls. I think it's a good company who promotes girls of many "American" cultures, although some groups have yet to be fairly represented.


----------



## violafemme (Oct 18, 2004)

I wrote them too, hope there are more of 'us' who do.


----------



## BoxOfRainMama (Jan 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby*
I just e-mailed. I hope they get more supportive e-mails than non supportive ones! I am thrilled that they have joined up with Girls inc. The petition you posted is appalling.







:
















:


----------



## mama kate (Jul 19, 2003)

Emma's getting bitty baby for Christmas - Maybe Nana will have to get her lots of accessories as well!! :LOL Some people just need something to bi$%h about!







I'm emailing as well


----------



## BoxOfRainMama (Jan 22, 2004)

We are planning to visit the American Girl Place in Chicago for my daughters 8th birthday in a couple months.

Thinking I might have to hit the mall tomorrow to go to Bath and Body works and get her one of those adorable $1 bracelets!


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

I sent them an e-mail a few days ago. Stuff like that is actually an incentive for me to buy a $100 dollar doll for my daughter. Or have my ultra-conservative rich grandma do it........

I am on the AFA mailing list for subversive reasons, so I get to hear all this crazy stuff.

L.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

My daughter just got an AGD last week. She LOVES her!!!

I will email letting the company know that they are forward thinking and true supporters of all girls!


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

I have loved American Girls since I was little. "Elizabeth" is on squeakers wish list. Makes me want to buy her a bitty baby, even though i just got her a waldorf baby. :LOL


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

glad i have a bitty baby. glad to support a company that cares about women.


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

Just sent American Girls a nice thank you letter, and informed them of where our special winter outing will happen this year. I LOATHE the AFA.


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

I was on my way to MDC to post this!

V.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I'd been thinking about getting my 2 kids AG dolls for Christmas, even though it irks me a bit that they don't have an Asian AG. This has tipped the scale for me and I'm going to order the dolls.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

This so decides the blonde Bitty Twins will be another Xmas present for DD... :LOL


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

but are they owned by mattel? cuz if so, they need to team up with a higher power than girls, inc. for forgiveness from THIS mama...


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

They're pro-choice now? I may have to buy a few.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

:LOL I love you mamas!!! I just emailed AFA to thank them for their publicity. Now that i know about this, i'm going to buy a bunch of bracelets to support an agency that educates, empowers and enlighten young girls









DD has a bitty baby that i thought my mom was nuts for buying. Hmmm, going to check the catalog online now!!!


----------



## Wilhemina (Dec 26, 2001)

I read about this in the newspaper this morning. Just sent a supportive e-mail. Thanks!


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Yep, my email has been sent and I'm shopping for Christmas dolls as we speak.







:


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:

They don't have an Asian character doll (the historical ones), but they do have an Asian "American Girl Today" doll.
I know, thanks. It's just not the same.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Just because they've partnered with one positive group does not corporate positiveness make.

This was just a quick search about Mattel, Inc. I'm sure a more intensive effort will provide more information. Sad to say.


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

I got the email addys of the American Girl president and PR person from the AFA site and sent them this note:

_Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I think American Girl's partnership with Girls, Inc. is a positive move. Thank you for supporting strong, healthy girls. My own daughter is just 5, but is already enjoying her first "American Girl" series -- the Kaya books. I look forward to using American Girl books as a part of my children's educations.

I should let you know, however, that we will not be purchasing an American Girl doll until they are made by a company that is more responsible regarding exploited, sweatshop labor overseas. (Or until Mattel cleans up their act in that area, but I'm not holding my breath for that.) Unfortunately, being affiliated with a company that exploits girls and young women tarnishes the reputation of American Girl.

Stephanie [last name]_

I decided to address both issues!


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## vegaenglit (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
Just because they've partnered with one positive group does not corporate positiveness make.

This was just a quick search about Mattel, Inc. I'm sure a more intensive effort will provide more information. Sad to say.











i got my doll (molly) when they were still the pleasant company (and only had the three dolls!) im not comfortable with buying them now.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unoppressed MAMA Q*
but are they owned by mattel? cuz if so, they need to team up with a higher power than girls, inc. for forgiveness from THIS mama...

I am certainly not saying that they are a great company, just that we should let them know there is a large doll-buying population that won't boycott them for supporting Girls Inc (even if you will for other reasons).


----------



## Pal Tater (Oct 19, 2005)

Laurel, thanks!

Did I tell you I got some more supportive emails.


----------



## Pal Tater (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv my 2 sweeties*
I got the email addys of the American Girl president and PR person from the AFA site and sent them this note:

_Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I think American Girl's partnership with Girls, Inc. is a positive move. Thank you for supporting strong, healthy girls. My own daughter is just 5, but is already enjoying her first "American Girl" series -- the Kaya books. I look forward to using American Girl books as a part of my children's educations.

I should let you know, however, that we will not be purchasing an American Girl doll until they are made by a company that is more responsible regarding exploited, sweatshop labor overseas. (Or until Mattel cleans up their act in that area, but I'm not holding my breath for that.) Unfortunately, being affiliated with a company that exploits girls and young women tarnishes the reputation of American Girl.

Stephanie [last name]_

I decided to address both issues!









Excellent point.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

merpk said:


> Just because they've partnered with one positive group does not corporate positiveness make.
> 
> I had that same thought, too. We just got a catalogue and at first I was excited since DD LOVES babies. But jeez-louise $100 bucks for a mass-produced doll! And who is getting rich from that - certainly not the doll makers. No thanks. For that money, I could choose a lovely Waldorf doll and reward an actual artisan with my money.


----------



## raleigh_mom (Jan 11, 2004)

I just sent my first letter to a corporation in a long time. I emailed their PR person to let her know of my support.

Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## TeaghansMama (Jul 1, 2005)

i sent my email too!


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegaenglit*
i got my doll (molly) when they were still the pleasant company (and only had the three dolls!) im not comfortable with buying them now.

i got molly back then, too! what, 1987? hehehe... i got addy a couple years later.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

all right! now I can feel less guilty about the $$$ I'm going to drop them with Xmas coming up...


----------

